# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية مـــنتدى أجـهـــزة الريســيفر الـــــعام  برنامج 9.0 ChrisTV شاهد اكثر من 4000 قناة فضائية مشفرة مجانا

## سماح الشرنوبى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   تمتع بمشاهدة اكثر من 4000 قناة تلفزيونية عالمية مفتوحة ومشفرة مع برنامج ChrisTV Online Premium 9.0  حصريا على اكثر من سيرفر  تمتع بمشاهدة القنوات المحجوبه والمشفره مجانا وتمتع بالمباريات الحصريه   شاهد القنوات المفتوحة والمشفرة أكثر من 4000 قناة باعلى جودة مع شرح وافى لخصائصة ومميزاته مع هذا البرنامج الخرافى تستطيع مشاهدة باقة كبيرة جداً من القنوات المفتوحة والمشفرة تشاهد من خلاله القنوات الرياضية والاخبارية والجزيرة والعربية والأهم ان ذلك البرنامج يمكن من خلاله تسجيل المباريات كفيديو وكملفات صوتية أيضاً وهو تقنية جديدة فى عالم الفضائيات يمكنك ان تشاهد من خلاله الكثير من القنوات شاهد الدورى الاسبانى والانجليزى شاهد مباريات كاس العالم شاهد مباريات الدوري البرازيلي والدوري التركي والدوري الايطالي والدوري السعودي والدوري القطري والدوري الاماراتي واليمني والمصري شاهد افلام ,جيوجرافيك شاهد كل ما تتمناه تجده بهذا البرنامج - ويرجي عدم استخدامه فيما يغضب الله - فأنا اتبرئ من اي اسخدام خاطئ للبرنامج البرنامج الاسطورى لن تحتاج الى ريسيفر ولا برامج فك شفرات ولا كروت ستالايت كل ما تحتاجة هو انترنت متوسط السرعه حتى تتمكن من المشاهدة بوضوح برنامج ChrisTV Online Premium لمشاهدة التلفزيون ومشاهدة المباريات وحفظها كفيديو في الكمبيوتر وكملفات صوت ايضاً .. برنامج رائع وانطلاقة جديده في عالم البرامج المجانية برنامج قوي وجذاب بإمكانيات رائعه ايضاً يحتوي على الكثير من الخصائص الجذابة والجميلة والرائعه شاهد كل ما تريد ان تشاهده من نشرات اخبار ومن برامج وثائقية وقنوات اسلامية محاضرات اناشيد خطب وغيرها ومن ومن مميزات هذا البرنامج الرائع هى ان:-  اسم البرنامج : ChrisTV Online Premium اصدار البرنامج : 9.0 الحجم :5.58 ميجا فقط  متوافق مع جميع انظمة ويندوز 32bit / 64bit  لتحميل البرنامج اختار ما يناسبك وأبدأ التحميل  تحميل الملف علي اكثر من سيرفر عالمي   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## abdelatif

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## Reda Elmtwly

الله يعطيكم الف عافية

----------


## chafiknani

merci merci merci

----------

